# A Manly pocket knife...



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I was doing some shopping and this website came up.. Lots of cool manly stuff.
https://store.artofmanliness.com/products/aom-pocket-knife


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> I was doing some shopping and this website came up.. Lots of cool manly stuff.
> https://store.artofmanliness.com/products/aom-pocket-knife


Made of 100% _quality_, *Chinesium*!!!!

I've had a USA Schrade or Buck in my pocket since 7th grade.

P.S. A Chi-Com rippoff of the classic Case trapper knife. I've got one Dad gave me.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Made of 100% _quality_, *Chinesium*!!!!
> 
> I've had a USA Schrade or Buck in my pocket since 7th grade.


The website itself is pretty cool. 
Chinesium is a uber rare metal made in Chinese sweatshops by skilled females in red outfits in KungPao region...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have USA made Schrade, Imperial, Providence, Case and other pocket knives.
And USA made fixed blades.

SOME Chinese made knives are good - Schrade, Rbt Klaus, Imperial, Buck, Kissing Crane, pocket knives are a few. I even have a Ka Bar lock back that was made in China - if it is good enough for the Ka Bar name, its good enough for me.

I do have a number of Case pocket knives, they are about the only USA made ones any more.
Hen and Rooster are priced about the same as Case, and are still made in Germany.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have USA made Schrade, Imperial, Providence, Case and other pocket knives.
> And USA made fixed blades.
> 
> SOME Chinese made knives are good - Schrade, Rbt Klaus, Imperial, Buck, Kissing Crane, pocket knives are a few. I even have a Ka Bar lock back that was made in China - if it is good enough for the Ka Bar name, its good enough for me.
> ...


Sorry day,when I use a Chi-Com, Buck or Schrade....... Didn't know Buck was Chi-Com now. Sorry day USA!!!

I've got spare USA used ones.

The only other knives are handmade, handmade using green river blanks, and Soligen Germany. I don't "polish" them like @tourist, just get them sharp. I use USA Arkansas stones, and a peice of leather from a USA cow.

The older German Soligen steel was some of the best. Not sure what the Muslim appeasing bitch will do to them........


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> I was doing some shopping and this website came up.. Lots of cool manly stuff.
> https://store.artofmanliness.com/products/aom-pocket-knife


Looks like an old man knife. Probably good at cleaning fingernails but not much else.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Looks like an old man knife. Probably good at cleaning fingernails but not much else.


Copy of Case trappers knife.

It would clean out Your Ass, and peel your skin off.

Glad you like tacto - cool .......... Chimesium shit.

Ever trapper/hunted? If hunted, not in a tree stand/overbait? If so how far have you tracked a , a track? 1, 5, 20 miles?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am a pretty big Gerber and Benchmade fan these days. I used to have bucks, still do, but they are a bit heavy and unweildy. I really dig the skeletonized knives.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Sorry day,when I use a Chi-Com, Buck or Schrade....... Didn't know Buck was Chi-Com now. Sorry day USA!!!
> 
> I've got spare USA used ones.
> 
> ...


I'll wager my Chinese SKS is better made than an entry level AR made in America.

The difference between my American made Schrades and my Chinese Schrades is merely the cost of union labor. The steel is just as good, the workmanship is just as good.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Copy of Case trappers knife.
> 
> It would clean out Your Ass, and peel your skin off.
> 
> ...


That thing isn't even worthy of scratching my ass. Let me know if you want to discuss real knives.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Looks like an old man knife. Probably good at cleaning fingernails but not much else.


Who only carries one knife?
Every man should have a pocket knife, in addition to a locking blade folder. I also carry a fixed blade as well. But a 5" fixed blade is rather clumsy opening an envelope.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I always carry a pocket knife with me, Benchmade Barrage, even walking around the house. At work it is a Benchmade Griptilian. In the truck I carry a Ka-Bar and in my EDC I have a ESEE 5. If I ride my bike, I carry a boot knife, ESSE Izula. I don't use my back up knifes often but I want to have quality knives so they work when I need them. I have some Gerbers and others but they have taken a backseat to the ones mentioned.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Who only carries one knife?


Sadly, I often resemble that remark. If I'm going to the grocery story, or just sitting at Barnes & Noble, I'll carry a Buck Red Point Folder that opens with one hand. That store allows CCW, so I'm never defenseless.

However, I will add this. If I'm laying out my day's planning and I find I'm carrying three folders, I have to decide if going to a place like that is in my best interest. As you know, even our malls are getting a bit rough.

Edit: If I do consider carrying a heavier folder I pick one of several of my Buck automatic 112s. I prefer that model due to its size, I do not hunt so carrying a 110 is just something I find myself sitting on. I also prefer the bolsters on the model 112, since they have a choil design that keeps your hand from slipping onto the blade's edge.


----------

